# Time for the army and some rubber bullets!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/fresh-violence-erupts-streets-london-161218313.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's sad that the hoodlums have to resort to destroying their own community like a bunch of idiots. That's half the problem with how they're raised today. Not getting your way? Throw a tantrum !!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I was just about to ask you about all that Matt. I am sure yall are far removed from it though.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I am out of the trouble. I have to be very careful in what I say as I don't what to come across as racist but its being carried out by utter vandals and criminals of which 90% come from a certain part of the population. I can't say how cross I am. I heard a report of a mother and baby shop being broken into and vandalized! Why? did they think there were new phones and tv's in there and not babies clothing and feeding bottles!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah man, I KNOW what you mean...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stay safe Matt. It sounds crazy, Rubber bullets beanbags and tear gas.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Matt... I didnt know you were a star wars fan...


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

... I dont think they liked star wars as much as you Matt...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Hey Matt... I didnt know you were a star wars fan...
> 
> View attachment 2325


Yeah they should swat this guy just because....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We had a similar situation here after the Rodney King beating.

Don't be so quick to side with the man.... next it will be us being attacked when we try to protest. Just saying....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But Chris they aren't protesting they are nothing but vandals, thugs and criminals and should be shot on sight.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok...IIII thought the pics of Matt were funny...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No they were funny buddy don't you worry.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> But Chris they aren't protesting they are nothing but vandals, thugs and criminals and should be shot on sight.


I dont know the whole story and I certainly won't side with criminals but didn't the police shoot a father of 4 dead while he sat inside a cab?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

With a loaded hand gun, Illegal on the street over here.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Man, I just watched a little of the news about it all in the chow hall over here. There were pictures of areas burned and just total chaos. I think they said that they are bringing 1200 more riot police in. It appears to have just steadily escalated into mayhem.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sat watching live news and it's kicking off again right now! Just let me in there with the .243! I'll show them whats bleeping what!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> I'm sat watching live news and it's kicking off again right now! Just let me in there with the .243! I'll show them whats bleeping what!


Hahaha, I know thats right. It is a bad feeling being forced to watch a situation unfold that you cant effect.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It sounds crazy, Rubber bullets beanbags and tear gas.


Thats what we need, stop bleeping around.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> But Chris they aren't protesting they are nothing but vandals, thugs and criminals and should be shot on sight.


This is my oppionion.

However I would not use rubber bullets.

This is intentional with for thought, not a crime of passion but with fore thought and intent, I am going out to do some damage cause I can.

If you face having your behind shot off... I think you have will reconsider acting like a idiot.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well it spread to around the country nothing but scumbag kids out to steal something and cause damage to someone else's things.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> This is my oppionion.
> 
> However I would not use rubber bullets.
> 
> ...


 Exactly Brian !! Little fatal force might help them think about it or at least clean up some of the street. A little population control.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Let me do it, let me do it!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh you would not want that on your conscience Matt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But someone else should have it on theirs ?? If you say want it done..... don't put it on someone elses shoulders, have cajones enough to do it yourself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not advocating the death sentence for stealing either BTW, although being surrounded and tear gassed and whacked upside the head with a night stick might make you think more clearly. Rioters should be arrested and put to trial and given hard labor(but so should other criminals) IMO.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your so right Don.

A photo can say a thousand words.

http://uk.news.yahoo...aph-emerge.html


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Oh you would not want that on your conscience Matt.


Brian it wouldn't bother me one bit.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

In some ways I agree with you. People tend not to change even after going though the system ( prison ).

Problem is though....where do you draw the line ? murder, arson, theft, rape, shop lifting, going along with others, spiting on the side walk.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I know Brian you are right there must be a line somewhere. I'm just so cross that we have these idiots here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

There's only one line... at The Gate. All others go straight down !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good one Tom !

Matt..I know I would be upset too...does your permit allow you idiots too ?

Go sign up as a volunteer shooter







.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not idiots but there is a section allowing you to shoot something that is a threat to human life!?


----------

